# 3rd New Account in a week



## Necron_99 (Jan 31, 2018)

I am unable to access previous accounts.  I have requested assistance for this but no one has responded.  I posted details in Help Desk forum.  Not going to waste any time here because I figure that this account will be inaccessible in about 36 hours as well.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 31, 2018)

So you log out and it will not let you log back in?  Does it say you are banned or snything when you try to log back in?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 31, 2018)

Also, I responded to your pm on your last account.  Were you able to get that message?


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 31, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> So you log out and it will not let you log back in?  Does it say you are banned or snything when you try to log back in?



If I log out, when I try to log back in it says that I need to register.  If I click on password recovery, I then enter my email address and it says that the email address is not recognized.

I've not received any indication that I've been banned.  It just won't let me log in and doesn't recognize my email address.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 31, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> Also, I responded to your pm on your last account.  Were you able to get that message?



I received your reply PM saying thanks for the update but now I'm not able to access that second account anymore.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 31, 2018)

It seems that the accounts are lasting for about a day and a half before I can't log in anymore.  Is there possibly a server routine/scheduled task that is culling my email address or something like that?  I can only speculate.


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 31, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## docholiday08 (Jan 31, 2018)

Necron said:


> I am unable to access previous accounts.  I have requested assistance for this but no one has responded.  I posted details in Help Desk forum.  Not going to waste any time here because I figure that this account will be inaccessible in about 36 hours as well.


Are you using the same email each time? 

Are you using a VPN that is triggering it with a bad IP address? This one has happened to me before.

Just trying help think of reasons.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Necron_99 (Feb 1, 2018)

It has become painfully obvious that this board has NO administrators. None that are technically capable anyway. The lack of response to an actual problem is appalling but very typical and not unexpected.  Why is there a "Help Desk" section when not one person with administrative privileges pays any attention to it?


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 1, 2018)

Necron said:


> It has become painfully obvious that this board has NO administrators. None that are technically capable anyway. The lack of response to an actual problem is appalling but very typical and not unexpected.  Why is there a "Help Desk" section when not one person with administrative privileges pays any attention to it?


Go to one of the threads where Prince is at or comments. Then quote that jew where he can see your having issues  He pretty much runs the joint or find the captain 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2018)

Here is one of your accounts with 12 posts, still in tact nobody altered it.


----------



## Necron_99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> Here is one of your accounts with 12 posts, still in tact nobody altered it.



I never doubted that the account was indeed there.  No one is accusing  anyone of doing anything to the account.  I'm certain that you and  anyone else who is able, has better things to do than mess with  someone's account.  I just can't log in to it and when I tried to do a  password reset, the system returns a message saying that the email  address isn't recognized.  I can see in the pic that you posted that the  email address is indeed populated in the email address field and the  same address is most likely still in the first account as well.

There's  something I'd like to try but can't do it myself because I used that same address for this account.  I can't help but wonder if the email address  itself (because of what the address is) is why the system doesn't  recognize it.  I've used it many times in many accounts without this  issue, but I'm wondering if the address itself is the reason.  It shouldn't be but I can't be sure.

I can't access the account so I'm respectfully requesting that you change the email address to a new one that I will PM to you.

Are you able to do that?


----------



## Necron_99 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well, I'm back in my original account.  THANK YOU!  I don't know how long it will last but hopefully the email address was the issue.  And it appears that you were able to combine the accounts into one, which is nice.  Second, I want to publicly apologize for being rude.  I was getting really frustrated and knew I was dealing with a limited time before the next account was inaccessible.  I know better and don't usually allow IT issues to get under my skin.

Anyway, thank you and hopefully this entire thing is fixed now.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 1, 2018)

I see Prince took time from smashing all that ass to help you out. Glad he got you straight 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------

